# My first stupid question - Sorry



## MickCheese (25 Sep 2017)

My Axminister mini lathe BV20-M has an oil sight glass.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I need to fill with oil to the centre of the glass, like I would on my motorbike.

But

Do I fill it when cold, do I run it up to temperature and wait for the level to stabilise or, not sure I want to open the lid when running, do I fill it when running?

And

I can't find a filler hole. Do I remove the lid and fill from there?

Regards

Mick


----------



## Rorschach (25 Sep 2017)

I can't find close up pics of that lathe but if there is no hole then yes fill from the top. Is there a mark on the sight glass? If so fill to that mark, if not I would fill to just under the top of the sight glass. Fill it while cold and don't sweat about it, lathes are not like motor vehicles.


----------



## MickCheese (25 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Will pop lid off and peer inside.


----------



## porker (25 Sep 2017)

Most important is to make sure it doesn't run empty. My old Myford has a total loss system so I fill up the headstock reservoir and oil all the other points copiously. If yours takes ISO32 oil (hydraulic oil) then it can be bought cheaply in 5 litre containers from any farm supplier. Small quantities of Nuto32 are quite an expensive way of buying it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCheese (25 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Sep 2017)

Exact oil is usually not required, especially for hobbyists. Something near enough to the viscosity required will do the job and don't bother with fancy oil either, like I said, it's not a vehicle and you are not in a production environment.
My Myford also runs a total loss system except for a small sump in the carriage. I use whatever cheap motor oil I have to hand, usually 5W30 it's plenty good enough and so much cheaper than the recommended oils for Myford lathes.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2017)

:lol: I always worked the theory that plenty of any oil is better than a shortage of the correct one.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Sep 2017)

phil.p":31vqfn1b said:


> :lol: I always worked the theory that plenty of any oil is better than a shortage of the correct one.



I agree with that one.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (28 Sep 2017)

Better to overfull the sight glasses than under fill because it WILL run out when your engrossed in what you are doing. Bit different from a bike as there will be oil around the system that returns when you start it up depending on what type of pump is fitted.


----------

